# Resident Evil 4 rough stuff



## ViperXtreme (Feb 21, 2007)

currently playing RE4 for the PC, and since a habit of mine to draw what im playing, here's some RE4 drawing. I originally intended to draw just Ashley running but i ended up adding Leon and Ada as well...


----------



## BlackBeret (Feb 21, 2007)

Well right no it looks like the top part of who I assume is Ashley is trying to lean against the guy, but then once you get to the lower half, below the waist, it looks like she's falling over.  Make her look like she is standing up more and I think it would look a lot better.


----------



## ViperXtreme (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah i guess so, thats because i intended it to tilt a little making them they look in trouble (as if escaping someone or someone or something), and mebbe a bit dynamic (or mebbe thats just me). And i think i get what you mean, si its something like this right?


----------



## BlackBeret (Feb 21, 2007)

Yea, just like that.  I think it looks much better like that.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 21, 2007)

I like how you drew them like an anime characters. You've drawn them very well IMO


----------



## ViperXtreme (Feb 28, 2007)

more RE4 rough stuff, im not feeling well lately, but i manage to do this, still not used to drawing Leon and the villagers though. Im i dont think i can do a continuous story here as the game is waay longer than RE1, so i might just do random stuff but still in reference with the game


----------



## xpeed (Feb 28, 2007)

Wait, so the villagers are demon possessed or no zombies?  I don't really understand the story of the game.


----------



## Birkin (Feb 28, 2007)

They're virus possessed


----------



## ViperXtreme (Feb 28, 2007)

the villagers are no zombies, but somehow they act like one because "something " is inside their bodies (not virus).


----------



## ikillkenny (Feb 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's actually a parasite that controls what I think to be their nervous system




Love the art, think you could have done a bit more violence for comedic effect (not gore and guts, but a hoe or a wheelbarrow ).  The anime style was really good for this too!


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 1, 2007)

:rofl

Sweet, didn't think you'd tackle RE4 this early. Sweet drawings as usual. Ada and Ashley look as fuckilicious as ever .


----------



## ViperXtreme (Mar 6, 2007)

more crazy RE4 ****

Dr. Salvador's Office [The Doctor is IN]
 Sorry i just happen to saw some folks create a Dr. Salvador's office Q&A thread in GameFAQS message boards lol, so it made me wanna do this 
Feel free to imagine on what they are saying.



Ashley The Mercenary
 Actually, this is just supposed to be a practice sketch for Ashley last time,as her facial angle is similar from the first one i did, but i scrapped it since it didnt fit the atmosphere and angle i want. But even so, i manage to use it for another purpose, to make her look though hehe, thus she can now join the Mercs in messing up those Ganados hehe (no more annoying "LEOOON! HEEELP!!)


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 6, 2007)

Heh, I always love it when enemies are in comedic situations together. The Chainsaw Expo picture was a nice touch.

Shit, if only Ashley were that loaded in the game. Hopefully we'll actually have a useful partner in RE5. You know, like Alyx was in Half Life 2.


----------



## Nejie (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice nice! I love it! You did a very good job, you must be an artist right?


----------



## ViperXtreme (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks, and drawing  is just a hobby of mine, right now im being pressured by the upcoming engineering board exams >.<, my sketchbook is always filled with equations and problems lol, thats why i need to finish my other resident evil scrap manga asap...


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 9, 2007)

You are good! REALLY GOOD! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## ViperXtreme (Mar 12, 2007)

Ashley The Mercenary 2

some folks requested this from Deviantart after they saw the first Ashley Merc so i tried to make another one.
Ashley fighting some Ganados (well she looks like she's in a bind though).
Ive made another version where Ashley is more aggressive (but she almost looks like Levy from Black Lagoon hehehe)



Somehow, i learned that using a cheap sketchpad can actually make things messy than they already are...


----------



## xpeed (Mar 13, 2007)

^ Levy is one sexy merc.  She's hot, relentless, and can kick anyone's ass anytime she wants.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Heck, she took a katana head on!


----------



## Tayuya (Mar 13, 2007)

this is fucking awesome. MOAR!


----------



## erosenninthethird (Mar 13, 2007)

lol dang this is the best art i have seen so far! this is outstanding!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 13, 2007)

Funky. I like the RE4 pics. Keep it up ^^


----------



## ViperXtreme (Mar 14, 2007)

currently learning on how to use photoshop, so i cleaned it some of the pics a little...


----------



## ViperXtreme (Mar 19, 2007)

more RE4 scrappy scraps, *dirty* as usual


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hah, I completely forgot about those costumes from the PS2 version, so I didn't see that comin. Hilarious, and dirty, as usual .


----------



## ViperXtreme (Mar 20, 2007)

Ashley and HUNK
A.K.A.
Ashley The Mercenary 3
(as requested by zaidtomo, hope you like it)


(resized image,please view viperxtreme.deviantart.com to view original scale)

My 3rd drawing of Ashley Graham as a Mercenary, she now fights along with HUNK to teach those Ganados a lesson 

BTW, i drew Ashley like i would draw Revy/Levy "Two Hands" from Black Lagoon, that Anime/Manga rocks hehe, i even armed Ashley with a dual Sword Cutlass(Handgun wielded by Levy ), the other one was less visible though.

As for HUNK, i dont know much details on how he looked like but good thing he's not showing much, i also dont have much detail on the TMP (submachine gun) but i drew it anyway as its his primary weapon.

I kinda like how Don Diego turned out (the left ganado with a weapon), but I screwed up on Don Jose (the right ganado )


----------



## ViperXtreme (Mar 21, 2007)

here's my second attempt in tracing lineart in software (first is Jill valentine from the RESident Evil thread in Manga Studio), im liking the software hehe, but i still suck at coloring and shading lol. (I used MS Paint in coloring since i dont know how to use photoshop yet)


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 22, 2007)

ViperXtreme said:


> Ashley and HUNK
> A.K.A.
> Ashley The Mercenary 3
> (as requested by zaidtomo, hope you like it)
> ...



Heh, that was pretty badass. I love playing as HUNK in Mercenaries. Snapping necks has never been and looked so damn fun and beautiful.


----------



## ViperXtreme (Mar 23, 2007)

OT:
is Neckbreaks instant kill?, i manage to do it on one of the bella sisters once hehehe, dunno if shes supposed to die that time or its really instant kill.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 23, 2007)

ViperXtreme said:


> OT:
> is Neckbreaks instant kill?, i manage to do it on one of the bella sisters once hehehe, dunno if shes supposed to die that time or its really instant kill.



Sure is. Doesn't matter how much life your opponent has in it.


----------



## Sodapop (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice artwork there, especially the ashley/hunk picture.


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks 

more dirt!

quick stuff, sorry for the ashley fans out there hehe, but sometimes i just gotta do it...


----------



## xpeed (Apr 12, 2007)

^ Bwahahahahahaha!  Awesome.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 12, 2007)

Keep it up, ViperXtreme. Hope to see more of your beautiful work.


----------



## ViperXtreme (May 23, 2007)

*bump hehe*

This one is rather old, was not really planning on posting it last time but here it is anyway, ive re traced it and erased some random stuff.

Anyway, if you think different like Ashley you may find this drawing perverted hehehe


----------



## nindragon (May 24, 2007)

lol
You should draw Saddler with his chest-piercing parasite dick. The way Luis died was hilarious.


----------



## ViperXtreme (May 24, 2007)

lol yeah, i was supposed to add Dr Salvador and Saddler there too showing off how big their weapons are but i lacked space...


----------



## Kool ka lang (May 24, 2007)

Lol, awesome hot/comedic comics as usual.

Awesome.


----------



## ViperXtreme (May 25, 2007)

Another RE4 scrappy stuff, continuation of the first one

I was supposed to add Saddler and Krauser in the first one but i didn't have space so i made a second one (with Salazar and Dr. Salvador this time)


----------



## Yups (May 25, 2007)

damn!theese are 2 awsome!!!I love love love LOVE YOUR WORK!!I'm also a fan of RE4.I laughed my pants off!I love this game!I love u'r pics so much I'l give extra rep!


----------



## ViperXtreme (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally just some random scrap, but i ended up making a panel anyway, quickly drawn hehe.

Resident evil 4/Biohazard button sequence!!! (if you played the game you will know)
(last panel is ultra hard mode lol)


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 27, 2007)

very nice art


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 6, 2008)

sorry for teh bump hehe

Leon and Ashley
Haven't drawn these 2 for a long time, so here's some dirt 


To Be continued.......
or not, looking at the scenario, i will prolly get banned if i continue this lol

*runs away*


----------



## Kiba (Apr 6, 2008)

wow  they look great if you continue it send me it pm i want to see


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 6, 2008)

ViperXtreme said:


> To Be continued.......
> or not, looking at the scenario, i will prolly get banned if i continue this lol
> 
> *runs away*



Heh, probably. However, if you do make more, be a pal and put it up somewhere and PM the link. I'd very much appreciate that


----------



## kyubimaster (Apr 6, 2008)

haha very nice work!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Apr 7, 2008)

I must say that you have skills man!


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 7, 2008)

continuation? hmmm, ill try heh heh


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 8, 2008)

@Kiba and Trigger: hmmm... 
the 2nd part, wtf im really gonna tumble down for this -_-
Placed lotsa text in here hehe, (im too lazy to do 2 or more pages at a time hehe)


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Apr 8, 2008)

You do amazing work. All of these look great!


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 8, 2008)

hehe, Resident Evil 4 is one of my favorite 3rd person shooters. Nice work, keep it up!


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks, 3rd panel soon!


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 11, 2008)

not bad at all.. i think u did a really good job with the eyes.


----------



## Sasuke_sexy_no_jutsu (Apr 11, 2008)

wow really nice ♥


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 18, 2008)

3rd page is up -_-
just crammed some bunch o texts on a single page hehe, page 4 soon (hot!)


----------



## Spiral (Apr 23, 2008)

thats some nice stuff.


----------



## DiabolicalLime (Apr 25, 2008)

Hooray for RS4. I love the drawing.


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 26, 2008)

4th Page
TwisT1??█ you PEOPLe are expecting some╓sort of ⌠⌡ twiist!?!?!? WTF!?!?∞┐Σ▒
THERE WAS NEVER A TWIST!!!☻♠╢, ONLY PURE XXX!!!!! o_o ╫♥╓
SurpiseD!?BUHAHAHAHA!!!!∟?╦, ThaT LOOk in yer faces lOOKs awEsome LMAO! HAHAha
!▲ XD ╔██╓┘╪
The prEVious▌▒ panels were mERely ▓buildup huhehehe▒



Hey, whut the GO AWAY! why are you... AARGH!!█?Σ▓

5th Page

s-shi---t
i knew, i JUST knew it, they have been watching me...they sent their b*tch champion and tortured me the moment i was sketching that hot XXX, this sux -_-


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dude, that was pretty fuckin hot. 


LOL at the merchant trying to sell Leon condoms. Not a Leon x Ashley fan myself (Leon x Ada fanboy all the way), but I do enjoy a little crack sex between them every now and then


----------

